# Shooting some months back with brandon from the ssc



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Went out to brooklyn.. and we decided to do a little gong shoot. Hope yall enjoy. We tried to have some fun with it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks like a lot of fun! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A fun day shooting! I think your companion was doing better than you were ... :rofl: :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

pult421 said:


> Went out to brooklyn.. and we decided to do a little gong shoot. Hope yall enjoy. We tried to have some fun with it.


How was the ????? I've got one coming, and am finding it hard to wait.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Charles thats funny lol he was doing good tho. And steve.. the scorpion is great.. i understand the ones you guys are gettin are gonna be cleaner looking.. mine is a prototype so i had to file some stuff.. but thats me.. i like a certain fit and look. But its dead on.. especially with wide flatbands.. i would use it to hunt if i was gonna hunt. Pretty great tho man.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

pult421 said:


> Went out to brooklyn.. and we decided to do a little gong shoot. Hope yall enjoy. We tried to have some fun with it.


You guys were shooting well. Must be the pouches. :naughty:


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Rayshot said:


> pult421 said:
> 
> 
> > Went out to brooklyn.. and we decided to do a little gong shoot. Hope yall enjoy. We tried to have some fun with it.
> ...


 oh you know it. I shared some of my loot with him .. i hear that does well with spreading the word. But yea.. the pouch i was using was a black cowhide you gave me. I believe it had a matching bb pouch as well.. do you make them normally.. are they for sale?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

What ? No "Pickle Forks" lol .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

lunasling said:


> What ? No "Pickle Forks" lol .
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


 the conus brandon used was a pfs


----------

